# turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!!



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Big congrats to Todd (turbodub), he ran 10.88 and then 10.42 at 141 mph! (at the Pittsburgh Classic, great event!)
Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4axkZdeTi0
Full weight MK3 GTI. ABA/16vt.
Precision 6262 turbo
E85 fuel
Lugtronic ECU
Bosch 160# Injectors
Boost = turned it up
whp = under 600
M&H 25" tires
Full Exhaust
No skinnies
Daily Driven!!!
Incrementals:
60' 1.772
330' 4.688
660' 6.939 at 109.54 MPH
1000' 8.841
1320' 10.424 at 141.07 MPH

Also congrats to Autoextreme running 9.14 and 9.17 after having some issues.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (lugnuts)*

Amazing work.... Congrats guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (lugnuts)*

Musta been that tail wind!







Nice job guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (DieGTi)*

Wow. Congrats Todd. Car has come a long way.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (05JettaGLXVR6)*

hey thanks Tim. Glad you got the crank sensor worked out.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I saw the pass, looked like the back wheels were ready to come off the ground when he shifted to second.


































_Modified by _muppet_ at 2:36 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

nice pics! thanks


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (_muppet_)*









Nice shot of both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

if the guy in the far lane didnt end up winning that race id feel real silly being the driver,








car looks great, impressive work


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (lugnuts)*

sick! congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (stntman)*

<<< if the guy in the far lane didnt end up winning that race id feel real silly being the driver,>>>
- He almost didn't, the race car had a problem with the fuel rail.
- That's why we don't "race on paper" 

<<< car looks great, impressive work
- Thanks, Todd is very happy with the results


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

nice job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
racecraft manifolds helping the cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (zornig)*


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_nice job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
racecraft manifolds helping the cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



helping for over 4 years i think! with only slight mods since the day i got em!


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

how about all the rest of fabrication and welding I did,(roll cage,intercooler,intercooler piping,turbo,down pipe,etc). Nothing for the MEXICAN lol no more welding for u










_Modified by juan8595 at 5:46 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_how about all the rest of fabrication work I did, nothing for the MEXICAN lol no more welding for u










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4563019
stop cruising this forum i thanked you in this post! clown


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4563019
stop cruising this forum i thanked you in this post! clown

What about me?????? I let you borrow the 90* 4 to 3" reducer








I got feelings too


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
What about me?????? I let you borrow the 90* 4 to 3" reducer








I got feelings too










holy crap youre in that thread too! whos next to cry? wait i know its gonna be ben!
so here we go from the top. 
thanks to all who helped including but not limited to lugnuts, forcefed guys, killa, [email protected], dwi gti, milkwasabadchoice, bonesaw, skullnick, juan8595(my mexican), xxx008xxx, speeding-g60, mr.pink(north jersey motorsports), ivan bros, purple-pill, mark morris, all the hardcore vw guys, santa clause, easter bunny, my sisters dog layla, the south park guys for making team america!!
i think thats it!


_Modified by turbodub at 9:01 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
holy crap youre in that thread too! whos next to cry? wait i know its gonna be ben!
so here we go from the top. 
thanks to all who helped including but not limited to lugnuts, forcefed guys, killa, [email protected], dwi gti, milkwasabadchoice, bonesaw, skullnick, juan8595(my mexican), xxx008xxx, speeding-g60, mr.pink(north jersey motorsports), ivan bros, purple-pill, mark morris, all the hardcore vw guys, santa clause, easter bunny, my sisters dog layla, the south park guys for making team america!!
i think thats it!

_Modified by turbodub at 9:01 PM 9-16-2009_

You forgot Diesel.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats on the time....good to see all the hard work paying off.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


----------



## milkwasabadchoice (Sep 12, 2006)

Derka Derka Derka


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

now my feelings are hurt too i gave a honda resistor box in there 
haha 

congrats todd

does kevin pay you for all this advertising your car has done hahah


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_does kevin pay you for all this advertising your car has done hahah

Yeah-- in 10 second timeslips. I hear the cost is going up though. Only 9 second slips now accepted. Inflation, bad economy, etc.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

that resistor box actually went back in the honda we stole it out of. 
No kick backs from kevin, we just stand by a product that actually works.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

great work guys, makes me miss the scene....


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_that resistor box actually went back in the honda we stole it out of. 
No kick backs from kevin, we just stand by a product that actually works.


VEMS is a powerfull ECU


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

Its not just the VEMS. Its Kevin that makes it work so well.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

anyone who knows the system can make it work well.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

There is a lot more to getting a car down the track successfully than the spark and fuel maps. Kevin addresses the complete package, not just numbers on the dyno, the engine tune, etc. If anyone could do it, anyone would be doing it and we'd have a lot more 10 second street cars, right?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mark Morris)*

all im saying is kevin is not the only person who can tune a car. or get it down the track. 
and i didnt say anyone out there can do this. i said anyone who KNOWS THE SYSTEM will get it to work well, 
big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to todd, kevin and the pass


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

Get to work then-- you obviously have all the answers.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_anyone who knows the system can make it work well.









Is your car running or are you still LEARNING the system








Below the belt, i know


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (lugnuts)*

Do you happen to know the comp ratio and boost level?
Thats a fast time.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Do you happen to know the comp ratio and boost level?
Thats a fast time.

high and too high!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (turbodub)*

A secret?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Is your car running or are you still LEARNING the system








Below the belt, i know










ouch paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_

ouch paul 

Relax Brian, just bustin' balls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

havent been working on the vw
been working on the race BOAT
sneak pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (Forty-six and 2)*

The specs are on the "customers" section of the Lugtronic site:
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/37
The dynos are outdated, the car is currently making about 560 whp on stock cams. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:25 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! ([email protected])*

This is what kills me. I can't decide between MS or Kevin's SEM.
Kevin....??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: turbodub MK3 streetcar goes [email protected] on E85 and Lugtronic!!! (VOLKS-MAN)*

Both systems will work on a VW, and there are people here on Vortex selling and tuning them. 
Just check out the specs and features and feel free to ask any questions you may have.
Kevin


----------

